# Deactivation



## DarkMantle (Feb 2, 2022)

Hello good people, is this the right place to ask to deactivate my account?


----------



## FrogReaver (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkMantle said:


> Hello good people, is this the right place to ask to deactivate my account?



Sad to see you go. I rather enjoyed your fresh take on things.


----------



## DarkMantle (Feb 2, 2022)

FrogReaver said:


> Sad to see you go. I rather enjoyed your fresh take on things.



Hey, a big thank you for saying that. All of the discussions have definitely been interesting. On my end, it just feels like a lot of hard work, and maybe time to re-focus on other things. Also, a wee bit too addictive


----------



## FrogReaver (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkMantle said:


> Hey, a big thank you for saying that. All of the discussions have definitely been interesting. On my end, it just feels a lot of hard work, and maybe time to re-focus on other things. Also, a wee bit too addictive



You’ll be back


----------



## Galandris (Feb 2, 2022)

Yeah, you'll be missed  and you conducted the poll discussion very well...


----------



## aco175 (Feb 2, 2022)

You cannot escape.


----------



## DarkMantle (Feb 2, 2022)

aco175 said:


> You cannot escape.



There may have been another me in the past, a long long long time ago.

So wait, other people have also reincarnated themselves into the Matrix Enworld before?


----------



## Galandris (Feb 2, 2022)

Maybe @aco175 is his 174th attempt to stop being drawn to Enworld?


----------



## DarkMantle (Feb 2, 2022)

Mods, I can't even ask to leave without getting sucked in by these deceptively fine folks.

Please deactivate me immediately, or we will clog up this Meta thread with non-Meta content.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkMantle said:


> Please deactivate me immediately, or we will clog up this Meta thread with non-Meta content.




The mods don't have any special "deactivation" powers.  It isn't even clear what "deactivation" is supposed to mean.  

Your account is yours.  If you don't use it, nobody else will either.


----------



## DarkMantle (Feb 2, 2022)

Umbran said:


> The mods don't have any special "deactivation" powers.  It isn't even clear what "deactivation" is supposed to mean.
> 
> Your account is yours.  If you don't use it, nobody else will either.




You wrote "Requests will have to go to an Admin from now on"








						Deactivate your account
					

You can deactivate your account at the following link (this is in your account settings):  Non-functional link removed.  ~Umbran  We can't do it for you. You have to do it yourself.  Account deactivation is permanent and cannot be undone.




					www.enworld.org
				




I want the account to be deactivated so that I cannot log myself in anymore.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkMantle said:


> So wait, other people have also reincarnated themselves into the Matrix Enworld before?




No.

_There is only the eternal now, and all accounts are simply manifestations of CleverNickName's fractured psyche after consuming a terrible pizza. _


----------



## Umbran (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkMantle said:


> You wrote "Requests will have to go to an Admin from now on"




Ah.  Yeah, the moderators are not site admins.  @Morrus is the guy with admin powers, as he owns the place.  



DarkMantle said:


> I don't need you to delete my content or anything, but I do want to permanently lock myself out of my account.




I can permanently ban your account, so you cannot post, if that's what you really want.

Or, you can just change your password to a random series of characters, and then log out.  You couldn't post until you jumped through the reset password loop.

None of these will stop you from reading the site, mind you.


----------



## DarkMantle (Feb 2, 2022)

Umbran said:


> I can permanently ban your account, so you cannot post, if that's what you really want.



Yes, I want to be banned by Umbran.



Umbran said:


> None of these will stop you from reading the site, mind you.



I assure you I will be happily lurking for years to come.


----------



## Snarf Zagyg (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkMantle said:


> Yes, I want to be banned by Umbran.




On the internet .... the specificity of kinks is truly mindblowing.


----------



## DarkMantle (Feb 2, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> On the internet .... the specificity of kinks is truly mindblowing.



I'm giddy with excitement.


----------



## Umbran (Feb 2, 2022)

DarkMantle said:


> Yes, I want to be banned by Umbran.




Okay, then.  So mote it be!

This is so weird, banning someone who hasn't actually done anything to deserve it.


----------



## darjr (Feb 2, 2022)

Umbran said:


> Okay, then.  So mote it be!
> 
> This is so weird, banning someone who hasn't actually done anything to deserve it.



Oh he was asking for it.


----------



## FrogReaver (Feb 2, 2022)

For what it’s worth - I would have banned him too.


----------



## aco175 (Feb 2, 2022)

Can we talk about him now, asking for a friend?


----------



## UngeheuerLich (Feb 4, 2022)

I have let myself be banned temporarily when I did my exam.


----------



## CleverNickName (Feb 4, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> No.
> 
> _There is only the eternal now, and all accounts are simply manifestations of CleverNickName's fractured psyche after consuming a terrible pizza. _



(CleverNickName has entered the chat)

I brought pizza!


----------



## AnotherGuy (Feb 4, 2022)

Snarf Zagyg said:


> No.




Not a paladin!


----------



## Umbran (Feb 4, 2022)

Hey, folks?  I understand the desire to stick with a shtick, but not every thread needs to be about pizza, okay?


----------

